# Ferry pilot (1941 film)



## sunny91 (Oct 11, 2007)

This is a 1941 movie about the ferry pilots. It is a sample of the movie..
the total movie is 895 megs and it is for 1:30 min. .avi

Sunny


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 12, 2007)

Cool, thanks Sunny!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice! Where's the full version to be had?


----------



## ccheese (Oct 12, 2007)

Hmmmmm.... I don't seem to recall that one .....

Charles


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 13, 2007)

Watched it today, has it's moments but how did they survive the war with all that pipe-smoking. Some jiggery pokery as they interweave stock footage of BB vintage with gals and chaps pretending to gawp at Spitfires etc zooming about. There's one puzzling sequence where a Spitfire zooms around in the kind of manner that sprog in the BoB movie got caned for. It emits puffs of dirty smoke every now and again then he comes back down and goes straight into an inverted pass, thought he was about to do a bunt but rolled out of it. Nice footage of Wimpeys, a Hurri with ferry tanks, various Spits, Ansons, Hudson (?). Then this guy gets into a Whitley after telling this other chap he'd never flown one before... almost believable.


----------



## Norm (Oct 19, 2008)

Royzee617 said:


> Watched it today, has it's moments but how did they survive the war with all that pipe-smoking. Some jiggery pokery as they interweave stock footage of BB vintage with gals and chaps pretending to gawp at Spitfires etc zooming about. There's one puzzling sequence where a Spitfire zooms around in the kind of manner that sprog in the BoB movie got caned for. It emits puffs of dirty smoke every now and again then he comes back down and goes straight into an inverted pass, thought he was about to do a bunt but rolled out of it. Nice footage of Wimpeys, a Hurri with ferry tanks, various Spits, Ansons, Hudson (?). Then this guy gets into a Whitley after telling this other chap he'd never flown one before... almost believable.



Royzee617,
The scene of which you speak with the Spitfire zooming around, etc., is actual footage of Alex Henshaw, Supermarines Chief Test Pilot putting on one of his displays which were usually for dignitaries, etc. during the war. He gives a good account of those displays in his book, "Sigh for a Merlin" which is quite a good read. Sometimes I wonder how he survived his occupation!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 19, 2008)

Royzee617 said:


> Watched it today, has it's moments but how did they survive the war with all that pipe-smoking. Some jiggery pokery as they interweave stock footage of BB vintage with gals and chaps pretending to gawp at Spitfires etc zooming about. There's one puzzling sequence where a Spitfire zooms around in the kind of manner that sprog in the BoB movie got caned for. It emits puffs of dirty smoke every now and again then he comes back down and goes straight into an inverted pass, thought he was about to do a bunt but rolled out of it. Nice footage of Wimpeys, a Hurri with ferry tanks, various Spits, Ansons, Hudson (?). Then this guy gets into a Whitley after telling this other chap he'd never flown one before... almost believable.



There's a documentary about the women ferry pilots in GB during the war and one of the ladies mentioned flying a new type for the first time. She said that all they did was sit in the plane with the manual to get things figured out and then off they went, manual in hand.
There were many brave [and adventurous] women on both sides of the Atlantic that ferried everything from trainers to bombers and some lost their lives doing it.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 19, 2008)

They has a book called the Ferry Pilots Notes described as a blue pocket book with notes on all the aircraft they flew .The one book had all the notes on the various aircraft from start up to shut down


----------



## VERSUCH (Aug 12, 2009)

VERY VERY GOOD
tHANKS SUNNY


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have the full movie, I will post later..

Sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have the full movie, It is in 10 parts, each part can be view..

Sunny


----------



## km4mm (Mar 10, 2010)

Sonny91

I don't have this movie(s) , but if it is the one I have seen my cousin is in it. He is called 'Alabam'. He was a Ferry Pilot in WWII even though he was from Alabama. May I ask, is the movie available. If so, where do I get the movie?

Thank you for you time.

KM4MM


----------



## sunny91 (Mar 10, 2010)

KM4MM check your PM.

Sunny


----------



## Marv (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting the clips Sunny, but there seems to be a couple missing from the end ?


----------



## sunny91 (Mar 27, 2010)

The film I have it is 895 Megs and is around 1H14 Min. I check it maybe at the end it seem to be not
correct. I saw somewhere that it is 1H.20Min but the one I have is lower..

Sunny


----------



## Marv (Mar 29, 2010)

sunny91 said:


> The film I have it is 895 Megs and is around 1H14 Min. I check it maybe at the end it seem to be not
> correct. I saw somewhere that it is 1H.20Min but the one I have is lower..
> 
> Sunny



Hi Sunny
With all the clips joined up I get 607mB and 1hr 15:12 duration ?


----------



## sunny91 (Mar 29, 2010)

The file I have is total 895 Megs . And the playing time is 1Hre,14:30Sec.

I upload the final and I started the clip at 1Hre,31:00 and it is during 03:27:00.

I hope it will help you??

Sunny


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 29, 2010)

Great work and great videos ( as usual ) Sunny.


----------



## Marv (Mar 31, 2010)

sunny91 said:


> The file I have is total 895 Megs . And the playing time is 1Hre,14:30Sec.
> 
> I upload the final and I started the clip at 1Hre,31:00 and it is during 03:27:00.
> 
> ...



Thanks again for Your Help Sunny, the new clip actually ends a few seconds shorter than the last part of the original post !..Seems Your version is missing the end of the Film also !

But again many thanks for trying


----------

